# Helene oder Vanessa?



## Ellinian (10 Aug. 2020)

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Wer ist wirklich schärfer?

Helene Fischer 

Vanessa Mai


----------



## Walt (10 Aug. 2020)

Vanessa ist eindeutig mein Typ.


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Aug. 2020)

Im Endeffekt halte ich beide für massiv überbewertet aber wenn man sich entscheiden müsste, dann die Helene.


----------



## Slimy (24 Aug. 2020)

*:drip:**:drip::drip:Helene Fischer:drip:**:drip:**:drip:*





*Aber dann in hammergeilen Outfits, wie diese hier zum Beispiel:*




 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (25 Aug. 2020)

*Vanessa*


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

Eigentlich Vanessa, nur ist die in letzter Zeit etwas Abgehoben und Arrogant Eingebildet Geworden.


----------



## Pollock (10 Juni 2022)

vanessa. der rockstar unter den schlager sängerinnen


----------



## Glamour Girl (10 Juni 2022)

Helene Fischer verbinde ich mit: _"Ähm, ja, sicherlich nett",_ kann aber so recht nichts mit ihr anfangen ... :zzzzzz:

Vanessa Mai hingegen ist schon ein Hottie ...giverose


----------



## Raziel76 (15 Juni 2022)

Ebenso Vanessa


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Juni 2022)

...ich bin da ganz beim @Glamour Girl. Ich kann mit Frau Fischer gar nix anfangen, Frau Ferber dagegen...




huijuijui.


----------



## ginko (16 Juni 2022)

mal Helene, mal Vanessa.


----------



## TNT (19 Juni 2022)

Gesangsmässig beide gruselig aber Vanessa ist heisser


----------



## congo64 (20 Juni 2022)

Helene


----------



## ferdibier58 (20 Juni 2022)

Wer mmacht die schärfsten Videos?!

VANESSA


----------



## goldlena (21 Juni 2022)

Beide würde ich gerne mal ______ im Bett❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥


----------



## nitro1000 (23 Juni 2022)

Vanessa


----------



## bluemchenlecker (5 Juli 2022)

Ganz klar die Helene !


----------



## hoppel4711 (5 Juli 2022)

Definitiv Helene


----------



## chemikant32 (6 Juli 2022)

Ich kann mit der Musik von beiden nichts anfangen aber optisch ist definitiv Vanessa mein Favorit.
Helene ist mir irgenwie zu glatt. Da fehlen die Ecken und Kanten.


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Vanessa ist super...aber die bräuchte aus meiner Sicht oben gern eine BH Größe mehr


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Ich finde Vanessa heißer.


----------



## Baustert Paul (29 Sep. 2022)

*Für mich ist es ganz klar und eindeutig Helene Fischer      🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩😍😍😍😍😍😍*


----------



## NEW JAMES BOND (29 Sep. 2022)

Helene am Mittag und Abend, Vanessa den ganzen Tag!😜


----------



## hsvmann (1 Okt. 2022)

Ich mag zwar Vanessa, aber die Nummer 1 ist Helene


----------



## Makak (2 Okt. 2022)

Helene hat die bessere, natürlichere Ausstrahlung, aber Vanessa ist heißer!


----------

